
Ask HN: What payment system do you use on your website? - personjerry
If you make money either via sales or subscriptions, I&#x27;m wondering what payment system you use (i.e. Paypal or Visa) and why they are a good choice for you.
======
dutchbrit
I'm pretty sure most people here will praise Stripe.

[https://stripe.com/docs/subscriptions](https://stripe.com/docs/subscriptions)

I usually work with Mollie, a Dutch payment provider (makes payments with CC,
iDeal or Bitcoin a breeze).

